# issue's wid AAE cavalier champion 2 arrow rest



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

A few things come to mind: Is this a failure of the double-stick tape, sagging or lifting off the bow? You have provided no info on the bow or other description of the set-up. (I assume it's a recurve/Olympic style.) If the side of the window is not flat and clean, that could be an issue. 

Too low a nocking point would put more pressure on the rest, perhaps causing a failure. 

I generally adjust the wire rest's arm so the arrow rests just on the end of the rest's arm just before where it has a slight upturn. 

I recently bought a Shibuya magnetic flip rest on a friend's recommendation, but the AAE was another rest I considered and have seen others use successfully.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Guess I've have to see the specific situation as I've never had an issue with this rest and I have used two of them on several risers now in addition to using them on student's bows and recommending them to many more shooters.

Yes, I recommend slightly bending the wire arm upward at the very end (slightly) to help hold the arrow. I also use good quality outdoor double-stick adhesive tape when moving the rest from one bow to another. However, for a single application, the factory mounting tape is pretty darn good. I can't imagine having trouble unless the surface it was mounted to wasn't cleaned very well.

Sounds like you may not have it mounted at the proper (level) angle either.

Pictures would help.

John.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I had a problem with three AAE Champion II rests. For one, the rest wire was moving and I had to readjust it after every end. I finally put duct tape on it and almost shot a personal best. I called AAE and they gladly sent me new rests. The rests that I had probably all came from the same defective batch (I am left handed and bought most of what my local store had on the shelf). I sent one of mine back for them to look at. I have not had any problems with the replacements. I was told that they occasionally have issues. I must have been lucky buying a left handed model with low turnover. AAE customer service is great and they are in Arizona so they are easy to get ahold of. They expressed the replacements to me.

By the way, I found, and AAE confirmed, that bending the rest wire at the end is not a good idea. It causes deflections. What I found works best is to lower the rest wire and bend the whole wire arm up creating a V. Keep the arm wire straight. I actually bought about 10 extra wires and experimented with this. The little bend at the end of the wire, like I use with ARE magnetic rests, did not work well with the Champion II.


----------

